# Wethering My Mini Nigerian Dwarf



## Rebel985 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am thinking about casterating my mini ND. He is 4 weeks old, and I read where it is recommended to wait until 6 weeks old. Can someone give me a quick run down on how to do this properly and opinions on methods (band, surgical, etc.) I am planning to do the band. It would be my first time doing this, so I dont know what to expect. I may try and contact someone who has experience for the first time. Questions I have are how long does the goat have inital pain? How long will he scream? I would guess that it will eventually get numb.. How long will it take until it falls off? One other thing... I have him with 2 wethers... If I decided to not wether him, and use him as a stud, will he want to mount the wethers? :whatgoat: Thank you!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

My boys were banded but I didn't do it.... so I don't have any personal experience... I think it's probably six of one half-a-dozen of the other... Just make sure that both testes are descended or you will end up with a buck that looks like a wether.

Wethers mount wethers. A buck will mount (or try to mount) wethers... It's just the way it works  Boys are crazy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm....what do you mean when you say "mini" nigerian dwarf? :scratch: 

I personally band my baby bucks at around 6 weeks, I also give them their 1st dose of CD/T vaccination a couple days prior, it can take up to 6-8 weeks for the dry, shriveled sac to fall off and when that happens, I spray them with Blu Kote...I also spray BluKote on the band after it's applied and check the area daily to be sure theres no sign of infection. They do walk funny for a bit while the band works to cut off circulation and they will lay around more the first day or 2 but as long as they are nursing mama and are peeing, I don't worry too much...some will cry like they are being eaten alive while others just squawk for a bit and are then content.

Applying the band is simple enough, you'll need a bander and the bands, someone to hold him and then you just pop the sack through the open band making sure that BOTH testicles are inside the sack and the band before you realease the tool, be careful not to catch his teats inside the band.

And if you keep him as a breeder, yes he will treat your wethers as he would does but because they are older and bigger than he is, they can thwart his attentions easily enough.


----------



## Rebel985 (Jan 2, 2012)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Rebel985 (Jan 2, 2012)

One more thing, you mentioned as long as they are nursing mama... However, he is being bottle fed... Not that this would change anything, but thought I'd mention it...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bottle feeding him just means that you are his "mom" and he'll be needing some extra TLC and comfort from you once the deed is done.


----------



## Rebel985 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks so much Liz.. You have been great help... Why everytime I post, it has to be approved before it can be made public? Are there a certain number of posts to be made before they no longer have to be approved?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

never had one cry after the band is on just during the process of putting it on. I recommend watching someone do it the first time if possible or watching videos of it. Be sure to get both testies in the band, don't get a teat. I never leave mine past 4 or 5 weeks old but prefer to do it younger.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Rebel985: Yep, new members first 25 posts are approved by a moderator...after 25 posts, you'll be able to post on your own. :thumb:


----------

